

Steve Jobs praises a retiring Bill Gates - edw519
http://www.news.com/8301-13860_3-9851790-56.html?tag=nefd.top

======
nreece
A praise bit late I guess ;)

"Being the richest man in the cemetery doesn't matter to me... Going to bed at
night saying we've done something wonderful... that's what matters to me." \-
Steve Jobs, On Gates and Microsoft, Wall Street Journal, Summer 1993

ref: <http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Steve_Jobs>

